

Hands-on with Jolla, the Nokia that could have been - apetrovic
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/29/5156446/jolla-smartphone-hands-on-preview

======
chappi42
I don't need Google's Nexus 5 and I think Jolla does deliver some unique
advantage: standard linux underpinning.

A more soft reason is: it's not closed down as the iPhones and also not the
one Google ring which collects everything.

It will be my next phone (but wonder how that works for them, coming from
WebOS and Lumia800 ... ;)

------
jdn
The reviewer seems very quick to dismiss the gesture based UI. His primary
complaint seems to be that navigating it doesn't work the same as existing
smart phones. Any HN users have any experience with it who could comment?

